# "Taschenrechner" mit virtueller Bonrolle gesucht

## Tinitus

Hallo,

suche ein Taschenrechnerprogramm mit einem Fenster, welches die Eingaben und die Ergebnisse ausgibt.

Kennt Ihr so was?

G. R.

----------

## dakjo

 *Quote:*   

> bc
> 
> sys-devel/bc - An arbitrary precision calculator language

 

HTH

----------

## SvenFischer

Speedcrunch

----------

## Josef.95

Direkt in der Adresszeile von firefox-3 gehts auch  :Idea: 

----------

## dek

Falls du KDE benutzt, der launcher macht sowas auch. Also Alt+F2 und die Aufgabe eingeben.

----------

## mattes

sci-calculators/abakus

----------

## Vortex375

Ich stimme auch für SpeedCrunch!

----------

